
Are systematic reviews neutral? - DanBC
https://twitter.com/briandavidearp/status/1078529309478838272
======
DanBC
Submitting this mostly because of the slide "The amount of energy needed to
refute bullshit is an order of magnitude bigger than to produce it".

